# webcam kauf aber welche



## nouser (29. August 2002)

moin moin

ich wollt mir mal ne webcam zulegen allerdings welche weiss ich noch nicht!

könnt ihr mir nen paar produkte empfehlen oder tips geben was eine webcam alles können muss bzw. welche ausstattung dabei sein sollte?


----------



## wowbi (1. September 2002)

das kommt (wie bei fast allem was es gibt) darauf an was du genau damit machen willst. 
Willst du nur ein paar Bilder von dir vorm PC übertragen?
nimm ne Logitech Quick Cam Express mit 800*600
Willst du hochwertige Sachen wie Live Streams und Video Konferenzen machen ... nimm auf jeden Fall ne cam mit mind. 1024*768 pixxl ... 
die sind zwar teurer, aber das geld sind sie wert.
Ach so: marke: Logitech. alles andere is meiner ansicht nach schund, weil die verarbeitung oder der support nix is. Terratec geht auch noch. aber das wars dann auch schon.
der Preis:
Quick cam express: ~50 €
Quick cam Pro: ~ 150 €
Professional Cam: ~250 €
unter 50 € würd ich mir nix kaufen, weil die dann irgendwo an der ausstattung sparen....

Viel Spass mit der Cam ... 
ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben

Florian 
aka wowbi


----------

